

Angry Birds Slammed With 1-Star Ratings After Adding Ads to Paid App - louismg
http://blog.louisgray.com/2011/03/finicky-ios-users-rebelling-over-rovios.html

======
glhaynes
Since they're just ads for other things by Rovio (which, if I were a big Angry
Birds fan, I'd personally be happy to see: I usually like to find out other
stuff made by those who make stuff I like a lot), I wonder if they could've
mitigated the backlash some by making it easy to choose not to see them again.

Anyway: convention is that paid apps don't have ads. That's tough to overcome,
and everybody gets _more_ pissed when the big guy seems like they're taking
advantage of their position.

------
storborg
The title is inaccurate here: they didn't add ads to the paid app, they added
recommendations for other games made by the same company. The original title,
with "ads" in quotes, is more appropriate.

~~~
louismg
You are right. I did not intend to mislead when submitting.

~~~
kovar
No, he's wrong and you were right - they are ads.

